# Hoping for the best(5 year old female GSD)



## jmoore771

Hi everyone. Just joined this website. I will give you the brief history of our 5 year old female GSD. We purchased her a week after we for married. She was 12 weeks old. It's been a bumpy ride with her (health)... The lady we bought her from is a very irresponsible GSD breeder. It was our first dog purchase, so we learned the hard way. We were lied too, etc etc etc. She def knew this was our first time purchasing a dog and she took full advantage of us. Took us 2 years to get the papers and I don't think they are the right papers. The lady couldn't even remember which dog we purchased. At 2 years old, she was favoring her left hip. We took her in and had everything scanned. As a 2 year old GSD, her X-Rays were of a 15 year old GSD. She has hip and elbow dysphasia. She is a wonderful dog. We have a 4 year old and 10 month old son. She is VERY good with children. She is very protective of her pack (our family) ....Her ball drive is off the charts. She has had a few flare ups due to her dysphasia, but nothing major yet. 

We just enclosed out patio and turned it into a playroom for our children. This was about 2 weeks ago...Only took the weekend to so this. Starting about a week ago, Meeka started peeing in our living every night. This was very unusual. She is very good at holding it if she has too....This was happening every night...Not just one accident, 2-3...and a large amount. We first thought she was upset that we took her patio away....Her ball play sessions were still normal and still are. She has crazy drive....Her ball never leaves her side. Yesterday I was in the living room and she squatted right in front on me and peed on the floor. I knew something wasn't right. Even at night, she would come to our bedroom and pace the floors, or let us know she had to go....Past week, none of this....

My wife took her in today at 4pm. Our vet is a former GSD owner/breeder. He knew something was up by her eyes and gums. They had a lot of yellow in them. How me and my wife didn't catch this, I don't know. I thought she had a UTI personally. I was way wrong....They ran her blood and it is off the charts. Her white blood count is 47,000, her Liver enzymes are a 10.0(I think .9 is normal, I might have some of these number mixed up) ....He called us about 2 hours ago to give us the test results. They have her on 2 antibiotics, pumping a lot of fluid in her, catheter(sp?)..... He said it could be cancer, acute liver failure, kidney failure, or a bad infection. If she doesn't respond to the antibiotics, it's probably one of the worker ones. Her coordination is still normal, her ball drive is still normal. She also vomited twice during the week of abnormal events. We noticed she wasn't eating much and had very little vowel movement. We are hoping for the best. She is a part of our family and only being 5 years old, she is way too young to go. I have no idea how to explain this to my 4 year old if she happened to not pull through. My wife is a wreck. She is a stay at home mom, so she spends everyday with Meeka. We are going up there at 10am tomorrow to see her and our vet is going to go over all the bloodwork with us in more detail. He said her charts look like a shotgun pattern. He is hoping she responds to the antibiotics. 

One other thing I can't shake. My next door neighbor is very hard to live next too . She hates my dog. I won't go into detail about her, but I've caught her taking pictures of my backyard (I have no idea why).... There is a rain runoff "ditch" behind my backyard. A lot of traffic goes through there. Meeka barks and lets us know when there is someone back there. I'm glad she does this. My neighbor is not. Meeka sleeps inside at night time. She has called the police on us several times due to Meeka barking. Police tell her it's during the middle of the day, and not during the cities "quiet time". The told her each time, our dog wasn't a nuisance or a problem. They told her she would have to file a civil complaint if she wanted to go anywhere with it. So far she hasn't. It's in the back of my head that this could of been caused by chemicals. Actually, it was my first thought. Hard to picture anyone doing this, but you just have to know this lady to understand. 

I thought I would share everything going on. I'm sure I will need some advice along the way if she doesn't pull through.. As in, buying a new puppy, how long to wait, what to tell my 4 year old, etc....This is my first post on this forum. But, I've read a lot of information on here throughout the years. Please pardon any missing words or grammar problems....I typed this up on the go. I hope I can get some people to weigh in on this.


----------



## katieliz

when i got to the paragraph "one thing i can't shake", goose-bumps ran all up and down my arms. you say meeka sleeps inside at night time. is she left alone out in your yard at other times? does she live outside in the daytime? i would be very concerned about the neighbor. actually sometimes your "first thought" is your intuition speaking to you.

ordinarily i would not say this unless you had already lost your dog...but since you brought it up already yourself, i just want to say please don't buy, rescue. there are so many wonderful dogs in need.


----------



## Fade2Black

I would tell your vet the neighbor concerns and have the vet tests for any kind of poisoning. I wouldn't trust your neighbor either....

Is your GSD on any kind of pain meds like Rimadyl for the hips?? They could be the cause of the liver problems. Although your vet should be running tests through the year to make sure everything is ok......

Hope everything turns out ok....

(edit) O.P You should put this thread in the health section. You will get a lot more reply's about what could be wrong. There are a lot of knowledgeable people in here....


----------



## readaboutdogs

Hope she responds to treatment, sounds like she has such a loving family that stands behind her. I have often wished we lived on a piece of land that at least there werent people or other animals just right on the other side of the fence.


----------



## llombardo

Back in September my girl was real sick. She just turned a year and gave me quite a scare. Her eyes were so bloodshot that it scared me pretty bad, she had a temperature, wasn't chasing the cats, wasn't pooping and her white blood cell count was really high. They tested her for everything and nothing came back positive. She returned to normal after a couple days on the antibiotics...they never found out what was wrong, but they went with an infection, but didn't know what was affected. She had every test possible and xrays. I pray that everything turns out good for you. I kept going back to poison with mine too, someone put squirrel poison down and a couple dogs died by me. Voice your concerns and let them run whatever tests are necessary.


----------



## PupperLove

I would definately be concerned about that neighbor too. And I agree with Katieliz, that if that was one of your gut instincts, well.....

I really hope everything turns out for her. She is still so young, and make sure to tell the vet about your concerns about the neighbor...it may give them something else to consider. Keep a very close eye on her...


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Please call the vet ASAP and let them know your concerns about your neighbor. 

I am hope you are amazed at her turnaround - antibiotics and fluids can do amazing things. 

But do call your vet about the idea of poison now - they will want to add something like Vitamin K and be sure not to give her something like Cerenia.


----------



## GatorBytes

I made a wish for your doggie on my wishing jar


----------



## katieliz

we are all concerned about meeka. please update when you can. thoughts are with you.


----------



## Zeeva

My dads delivery guy's pup was supposedly poisoned by a neighbor. Can you imagine a grown truck driver crying? I almost choked over it. 

I am sending good health vibes to Meeka. Please keep us posted on her condition.

On a positive note, one of my pups ate meat that had been tossed out on our walk trail. I suspect it was poisoned because she got sick. She recovered fully from it...


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

Praying for sweet Meeka and your family. Wishing her a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

this is so heartbreaking, I hope the vets can pull her around as well, and yes tell them about the neigbor ! You never know , all info the vets can have can only help.

Please let us know how meeka is doing


----------



## Ali B.

My thoughts and prayers are with your Meeka. Please keep us updated.


----------



## middleofnowhere

I hope Meeka is recovering. We often forget but when there is a sudden change in behavior, a vet visit is a priority. Glad you caught whatever it is when you did. 

I would think that if she had been poisoned, she would have died by now. 

It's easy to think evil of people when they have expressed displeasure about an animal or something else and something bad happens. 

Again, I hope to hear that Meeka is improving.


----------



## balloons

Definitely let your vet know about your neighbor concerns. I had a dog poisoned by someone who fed him crab meat stuffed with rat poison. i was really young, and it was devastating. 

I'm definitely gonna keep Meeka in my thoughts.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jmoore771

Wow...Thanks for all the support. We went to see Meeka at 10 this morning. She was extremely excited to see us and was trying to get out of Dodge when she spotted us. She seemed to be a lot more perky and her normal self. I meant to get a copy of her blood charts so I could post it on here. Her Bilirubin was a 10.... He said normal was 0.9. WBC 47,000.... Wish I would of got that copy....Most things were in red. He didn't think it was cancer. He thinks it is either a infection on her liver, gall bladder, or pancreas. They have her on 3 antibiotics. Two by IV and one orally. It's amazing what fluids and antibiotics did for her. They are going to keep on on this treatment and run her blood work again Monday to see if things are getting better. Yesterday, me and my wife really didn't think she was going to make it after hearing of her blood test results. As of right now, we are very optimistic. It's crazy how relentless and determined GSD are. 

I talked to him about our neighbor yesterday and we talked about it today. He doesn't think it has anything to do with chemicals, but he said they would keep it on their mind. 
Meeka doesn't have too many issues yet with her hip dysphasia, but he said she would later on in life. We have had her on Rimadyl on 3 different occasions when she had a flare up or tweaked something. She takes Dasuquin daily. We try to get her to the lake as much as possible in the summer time to get some swimming exercises in. As of right now, things have been normal with her...She gets plenty of ball time everyday. She is absolutely nuts about her tennis balls and racketballs....

Meeka sleeps inside every night. She has never once slept outside all night. This is due to my neighbor. When we first moved into this house 4 years ago, we caught her spraying Meeka with the water hose to get her off the fence line. Every since, Meeka hates her...Honestly hates her. Meeka is good to everyone. Cautious and alert around strangers, but we have never had any problems with her not liking someone else, to my knowledge. She loves my in laws, my mom, brothers, sisters, etc. This tells me that she senses something about my neighbor that throws her into I'm going to eat you mode. Crazy thing about it, Meeka is fine with my neighbors husband. We plan to get a privacy fense up ASAP and a few "monitoring systems" .... This neighbor writes out city ordinances on signs and hangs them on her mailbox....Caught her taking pictures of my backyard...I guess its because i cant get grass to grow due to a huge tree....Who knows. We have a normal backyard. Our 4 year old might have some toys strung out, but we keep everything maintained like any other normal family with young children. This was our first house to buy, so we did the FHA loan. We have to stay here for 5 or 6 years I think or we have to pay back the $8,000 tax credit. I grew up in the country. Living in city limits isn't for me. We only have a population of 30,000.... I will get a copy of the bloodwork and post it on here. It might as well be in Chinese because I don't understand most of it. LOL. Sorry it took so long for the update. Hopefully things continue to get better. Monday we will know for sure if its a infection or something else....I hope.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

Thank you for the update. Praying for continued improvement and a good report on Monday.


----------



## llombardo

I'm happy to hear about the improvement...don't be surprised if you never get a final reason why, just be happy your girl is fine. I was at the vet with my oldest dog today for a recheck on an infected anal gland and they offer a laser therapy that helps with the joints, hips, bones, etc. I seen the poster so I asked about it, its nice to know that later on relief is offered. It can last a month, 6 months, a year...all depends on the dog.


----------



## GatorBytes

*Important Safety Information:* *RIMADYL* is a non-steroidal anti-inflammatory medication available only by prescription through your veterinarian. As with other NSAID-class medications, signs of RIMADYL intolerance may include appetite loss, vomiting and diarrhea, which could indicate side effects involving the digestive tract, liver or kidneys. *Some of these side effects may occur without warning and, in rare situations may be serious, resulting in hospitalization or even death.* If these signs occur, discontinue RIMADYL therapy and consult your veterinarian. Click here for full prescribing information.


----------



## llombardo

GatorBytes said:


> *Important Safety Information:* *RIMADYL* is a non-steroidal anti-inflammatory medication available only by prescription through your veterinarian. As with other NSAID-class medications, signs of RIMADYL intolerance may include appetite loss, vomiting and diarrhea, which could indicate side effects involving the digestive tract, liver or kidneys. *Some of these side effects may occur without warning and, in rare situations may be serious, resulting in hospitalization or even death.* If these signs occur, discontinue RIMADYL therapy and consult your veterinarian. Click here for full prescribing information.


So do you think that the rimadyl could cause the situation the dog is in now?


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I'm glad she's feeling better!

Your neighbor sounds like a jerk and Meeka sounds like a good judge of character.

I would even seriously think of posting some signs, like "camera's are on" or this property is being filmed, that type of thing even if you don't have cameras

Thanks for the update, please keep us posted


----------



## Sunflowers

Glad to hear your girl is better.
Hope she is well enough soon to pose for pictures!


----------



## katieliz

thanks so much for updating and SO glad your girl is okay. just want to warn you of something (i am the resident board "worrier", lol). if meeka is spending time outside alone, without anybody with her, lots of things can happen. don't know your location, i'm in michigan, and there are people here called "bundlers" who steal dogs right out of back yards and locked cars to sell to research or to fighters for bait dogs. dogs left out (even in the daytime), are not safe. i can tell you love your girl, be vigilant about leaving her out alone, please. again, i'm SO glad she's doing better.


----------



## jmoore771

Just talked to the vet....They are in the process of running her blood work. They have the white blood count results back and they are actually higher than they were....They were 47,000 Friday, so they are higher than that.....Geez....She has been eating. I really thought she was coming around after seeing her Saturday. They are going to call me when the blood work is complete. She has been on 3 antibiotics (two by IV and one orally) since Friday. 

I'm wondering if I should take her to the University Vet hospital. It would be the OSU one, (Oklahoma State University ) I will update everyone as soon as they call me. Shouldn't be much longer. I will get a copy of the blood results today and share them with everyone. Maybe I can get some more recommendations once I post the results. Thanks everyone!!! Great group of people here.


----------



## jmoore771

Vet just called. They want us to come get her and take her to OSU and get her a ultrasound. So we will be heading to Stillwater soon....Only a 30 minute drive for us


----------



## Pattycakes

Sending prayers and healing thoughts to Meeka. Keep us posted, please.


----------



## Cerulean

Praying for Meeka. I'm sorry this is happening and that your neighbor is a jerk. Keeping positive thoughts and hoping for a quick recovery.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

also praying for a good outcome, please let us know and hugs to Meeka!


----------



## katieliz

travel safe. a university veterinary teaching hospital is always a good idea in these situations (imho).


----------



## jmoore771




----------



## Zeeva

How's the lovely pup tonight?


----------



## llombardo

jmoore771 said:


>


What a pretty girl


----------



## jmoore771

I posted some pictures and the blood charts taken Friday and today before we went to OSU. They have determined its her liver. She will be there for a minimum of 7-10 days. If she ends up fighting through this. Us being optimistic went out the door. Our vet doctor at OSU just called me to update me. It isn't looking good. They are concerned that DIC could occur if things don't start turning around. I guess DIC is Disseminated Intravascular Coagulation. I'm not sure what this is to the full extent. They are giving her blood plasma from another dog and hoping this doesn't occur. They are giving her vitamin K, a synthetic protein(can't remember the name), a lot of fluid and a lot of antibiotics. She said they are going to try everything they can to save our family member... But, she also stated there is a good chance that she won't make it. She said Meeka acts a lot better than what her charts are showing, so she is a bold fighter and there is a chance she will pull through...Meeka has gained 12-13 pounds in 4 days. She is retaining a lot of fluid. Her legs are very swollen. Ultra sound showed her liver being large and has some fluid in the cavity(?) area. I guess the fluid is from edema....They plan to do a liver biopsy, but they can't due it until her liver gets a little better. Something about her blood isn't clotting like it should be. They have her in ICU and will be monitoring her/making adjustments as needed. I wish I knew why her liver got bad. I wonder if its been going on for awhile and we didn't catch it? We told them to do whatever it takes. Then they happily asked for a $1,000 deposit...  She explained that we are looking at $2,000-$3,000 and maybe more depending on several factors. My wife said, "Sounds good, who do I pay?" Meeka is her baby, so she is torn up about this. We are playing it day by day. I really hope they can get her turned around....I keep telling my wife that she will pull through. I have lost most hope, but I won't tell my wife this. She handles this situation a lot better when she is dealing with humans.. Kinda weird, but she has a huge soft spot for animals. So.....This is the latest update. The pictures I posted of Meeka I took today. Again, thanks very much for all the help and support!!!!!


----------



## katieliz

what a dear girl. my heart goes out to you. take care, stay strong. i will be thinking of you and wishing for the best.


----------



## gsdsar

I am so sorry about your girl. I am praying for you and Meeka. She looks to be fighting some kind of infection. 

DIC is what you want to avoid. The University is the best place for her. But make sure you visit as much as you can. Dogs are like people. They need the emotional support if their family. 

Good Luck. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BowWowMeow

Sending the very best healing thoughts to your Meeka and support and strength to you and your wife!


----------



## JakodaCD OA

such a pretty girl, and she does look good! Gosh those numbers are all over the charts

I hope they can help her, she is in the best place.. Sending prayers to you all.


----------



## NancyJ

All I can say is pulling for you. Sending prayers.


----------



## GatorBytes

A few yrs ago my dad ended up in hopital w/liver failure (as well as a whole bunch of other issues), he was in ICU and we were called in to discuss palative care...

The good news is the liver has the ability to rejuvinate new cells and repair (unlike the kidneys)...he was given IV nutrients, not sure what, but was a vit./min mix and was an orangish colour - his liver values normalized and the doctors were quite surprised...he should have died according to the doctor...

Not sure about "synthetic" protein or why, but synthetic nutrients can further tax a distressed liver - so I'd ask about that...

Did your Vet do blood work and/or monitor blood values prior to and after using rimadyl? Did your vet advise you of the possibility of liver damage? Did you get the leaflet with warnings?
USATODAY.com - Even painkillers for dogs have serious risks

Here is another link of possible conditions that could lead to liver failure
Rimadyl | Canine Liver Disease Foundation

Some of these things may or may not show up in blood work and to be tested for all just to give a drug would be rediculous - so basic CBC is done to see if liver and kidney values make your dog a "candidate" for rimadyl...unfortunately not specific enough to a possible underlying condition where rimadyl should not be scripted...


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Special-Needs-Success-Page scroll down to Cooper the Great Pyr for some hope. 

Pulling for your beautiful girl. Her liver levels aren't as bad as I thought they might be (GGT is and hoping that is going down as we speak). She is in a good place. 

One thing I would ask would be the necessity of a liver biopsy - why, what it will tell them, if she's well enough for the biopsy is it necessary, what kind, etc. 

I have a dog with just about 3/4 of her liver and she's rooting for Meeka too!


----------



## wolfstraum

prayers and good wishes for Meeka.......and yes - VISIT her - emotional well being is a part of her pulling through....

Lee


----------



## katieliz

thinking of you and all your family again today. sending many blessings and strength to you across the miles. take care.


----------



## jmoore771

Good question about the biopsy. If she starts improving, I would rather not do one. I can't remember why they wanted to do one.. I think they wanted to do one so they could find out what is causing this....I'm not positive on this. They will be calling us this morning sometime with a update. Hoping we get some better news....We will probably head back down there today sometime so we can see her. 
I don't recall if they did blood work before taking Rimadyl. She hasn't taken any in over a year......But I will mention this to the doctors today.....When they call with the update, I will inform this post of her current condition. Thanks again for everything


----------



## kiya

Keeping your girl, Meeka in my thoughts, she sure is beautiful.


----------



## jmoore771

Tuesday Morning update

Not many changes. She has lost some weight...Which is a good thing. That are thinking she is leaking fluids out of her vessels....So keeping her hydrated and not bloating her up is a fine line. They gave her a little O2 last night. They think that she might be getting a little fluid on her lungs. They will be doing a chest XRay. They gave her a diuretic and it seemed to help some(lost some weight). Her limbs aren't swollen like they were. They will call us back and update us this evening. They will have her blood results back also. So we will see where we are at......


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

:fingerscrossed: for all good things. She is a lucky girl and I am sure they are working hard to get her feeling better.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

I am sorry you are going through this. I am praying for you and Meeka.


----------



## jmoore771

My wife just told me if it doesn't go the way we want it to and Meeka doesn't pull through, she would like to get a rescued GSD. A few questions I have. 

At what point do I tell doctor enough? She has only Ben there 24 hours, so I would think a couple more days. If things don't come around within a couple of days, I think it might be a good idea to say enough. That way we she doesn't have to go through anymore of this crap....Is this something you guys and ladies would do? We told them we are all in to save our dog, but I don't want to be doing treatment that will only be buying us a few more days....I think at that's point, she would be suffering.....We are trying to stay optimistic and hopeful.. It's difficult to do when she is in such bad shape....I believe in Meeka and she isn't a quitter, but....****, I don't know....Hard to explain, but I'm sure most of you understand.


----------



## llombardo

There is no way I would say enough until the doctor came up with a poor diagnosis. And that diagnosis would have to leave me with no options. My girl had a high white blood cell count to and there was no way I was going to give up on her.


----------



## gsdsar

Be honest with your Dr. Tell them you do Not want her to suffer. 

When you visit her, watch her attitude. If she is still fighting, then fight with her. 

Specialists are wonderful, but sometimes they forget to really look at the animal and stay detached and clinical. They want to find out what wrong and fix it. 

It's your job to be her advocate. You know her best. She will tell you when she is ready to stop. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tessie

She will let you know -- it won't be anything that anyone but you or your wife will understand, it's the subtleties of communication you've all worked out over the years. Just listen to her with your heart.

Good luck and know that whatever happens, you've done the absolute best for her.


----------



## kiya

If your working with a vet you can trust it makes things so much easier. Unfortunately some vets only see dollar signs.
Its never an easy decision, I hope you don't have to go there.


----------



## jmoore771

Thanks. We were not able to make it to Stillwater today....I plan to go see her tomorrow for sure. Heck, I might give her a late night visit tonight. It would make it much easier if she wasn't out of town. It's about 45 minutes to Stillwater....Maybe 40 minutes.....I'll spend a few hours with her either tonight or tomorrow. We def miss her....


----------



## jmoore771

Tuesday Evening update for Meeka!!!

They called and said Meeka is def better than she was yesterday!!!! Most of the yellow is out of her eyes, chest X-Rays showed no fluid in her lungs. The lead doctor was very excited to see most of the yellow gone. The student vet that is assigned to Meeka's care is the person that called us this evening. She said instead of Meeka going downhill, she is now battling uphill... This def put me in a much better mood today. I was pretty sluggish all day. She said everyone at the clinic is somehow involved with Meeka!!!! So we have a lot of people there giving her 24/7 monitoring... We are going there at 2pm tomorrow to spend some time with her and the lead doctor is going to go over all the blood work they ran today. We are taking our almost 4 year old son to see her. He insisted that he was going and that we were going to see Meeka, then go eat, then go see Meeka two more times before we come home!!! Hopefully I will only be posting this type of update from here on. You guys and ladies have helped me out a lot with this whole thing. I can't thank you enough. I know we still have a long ways to go, but your encouragement has given me a second wind. It has allowed me to stay determined and keep pushing to get our "daughter" back home....I'm not going to lie, this morning I was about to say screw it. My faith was hanging by a thread. But I thought about it a little more and I know Meeka would fight until her last breath for me, my wife, or my two little boys, so I have to offer her every possible option to get her back home. I can't wait to see her tomorrow. You don't realize how much you miss something until its no longer here. Our house isn't the same. She might be the biggest pain in my butt sometimes, but I wouldn't change it for anything. She deserves the best care. The way I see it, if you take a pet into your household, you are taking responsibility for their every needs. There are way too many pet owners that drop their pets off on a dirt road, take them to the animal pound, neglect them......Why did they even get a pet in the first place. Blows my mind.,,,Okay, enough rambling by me. Keep your fingers crossed. I will update everyone tomorrow and post some fresh pictures of Meeka and her battle. You people are the best!!!


----------



## AngelaA6

Relieved to hear she's doing better! Thanks for keeping us all updated! Been praying hard for Meeka to pull through this. :wub:


----------



## Midnight12

So happy for your family that she is doing better.


----------



## Anubis_Star

So glad to hear she's doing better!

With a case like this, it does sound like some kind of weird infection. From a personal stand point, I would not of wanted to euthanize until she either went drastically down hill CLINICALLY (this means treat her attitude, NOT her blood work), or until after I had a liver biopsy done. If she did not start to improve, I would of wanted a liver biopsy done, to at least try to see what I was dealing with.

Liver values were improving, which was good. DIC is basically a coagulation process, once it starts it's almost impossible to stop. Some factor in the blood goes wrong, "off", and the blood is no longer able to clot. The animal will eventually bleed out, usually internally, and die. Her platelet count was steadily decreasing (platelets are what clots the blood), so that is why they gave a plasma transfusion. Platelets are in the plasma. 

If she only received rimadyl occasionally, and it was over a year ago, then this is not from the rimadyl. Although it CAN cause severe side effects, I strongly believe these are cases few and far in between that are way overblown (golden retriever in the news few years back comes to mind). We have dogs on rimadyl for YEARS that do just fine. Bloodwork to monitor is a good idea, and most vets require it.

As far as getting another GSD, hopefully that is FAR in the future for you  I will throw my two cents in, rescue dogs can be AMAZING, I've seen the nicest sweetest dogs. My last emergency clinic worked with the GSD rescue, and trust me I fell in love with many of them. But keep in mind, you are dealing with a dog that has many health issues because of poor breeding practices. I just get a little irked in cases like this when some people chime in "oh don't buy, RESCUE it's the only way to go". People said the same thing to me after I euthanized my boy for aggression issues that were due to poor breeding. There's no reason you can't look into a WELL BRED GSD to try to avoid some of the problems and heart ache you are going through now. EVERYONE deserves a stable, healthy dog. Yes, they can have health problems too, and yes a rescue GSD could be perfectly fine and healthy. You are just more likely to get a sure thing through the former. Just don't feel like you HAVE to rescue.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

so happy to hear this!!! Dogs can be incredible fighters when it comes to health issues, sounds like Meeka is one of those fighters!

Have a great visit, I'm sure your son (as well as you all) will be as happy to see her as she is to see you!


----------



## katieliz

you are feeling the effects of all the good wishes and strength being sent to you!!! yay!!! energy is amazing and knows no limits, as long as the receiver is open. back to meeka, good news so far. this may be way out in left field, but i think there's a really weird fungal thing out in your neck of the woods that can create major havoc with body systems in humans (suzanne somers was misdiagnosed with terminal cancer, instead she had this fungal thing), grasping at straws here and not runnin' on all eight cylinders this morning, lol, but i'll look that up and get back to you later. have a good day, will be thinking good thoughts and sendin' 'em your way throughout my crazy, busy day. gotta go get to it. take care, travel safe.


----------



## Bridget

I am so happy she is better. I am keeping my fingers crossed for continued improvement. She is beautiful.


----------



## Sunflowers

This is incredibly good news!
SO happy to hear this. Continued good wishes for your beautiful girl.


----------



## jmoore771

We visited Meeka around 3pm today. All of her blood results were improved. Instead of doing a biopsy on her liver, they aspirated it. These results weren't available yet. She was excited to see us. She isn't eating. Although everything on the charts were much better, I knew something wasn't right. Seemed like she only wanted to rest. Seemed like she was sick of everything and just wanted to rest.. I kept my feeling to myself. I didn't want to ruin anyone's excitement.....

We stayed for awhile and then left to go get something to eat before we headed back home. Our doctor called us and said the liver aspiration results were back. Meeka has Lymphomo. It's in her white blood, and spread throughout her body...Chemo would only give us one, maybe 2 months. Doc said Meeka didn't show the normal signs of a dog with Lymphomo...This was shocking....EVERY single time we got our hopes up, they were crushed with bad news....This being the worst news. We know we are at the end of the road now. We tried!!! I keep telling myself this can't be true.....Wife is devastated, son keeps telling mommy "don't be sad"..... Just a horrible day. 5 years old and has cancer. Very saddening. I would like to thank each and every one of you to the moon and back for keeping me determined, focused, and optimistic. 
We are going to pick Meeka up early tomorrow morning and bring her back home with us. They are going to keep one of her IVs in. We are going to spend the day with her and try to get some closure....if that's even possible. Our local vet will be coming over to our house to send Meeka to a much better place.....Life really sucks sometimes !!!!


----------



## llombardo

jmoore771 said:


> We visited Meeka around 3pm today. All of her blood results were improved. Instead of doing a biopsy on her liver, they aspirated it. These results weren't available yet. She was excited to see us. She isn't eating. Although everything on the charts were much better, I knew something wasn't right. Seemed like she only wanted to rest. Seemed like she was sick of everything and just wanted to rest.. I kept my feeling to myself. I didn't want to ruin anyone's excitement.....
> 
> We stayed for awhile and then left to go get something to eat before we headed back home. Our doctor called us and said the liver aspiration results were back. Meeka has Lymphomo. It's in her white blood, and spread throughout her body...Chemo would only give us one, maybe 2 months. Doc said Meeka didn't show the normal signs of a dog with Lymphomo...This was shocking....EVERY single time we got our hopes up, they were crushed with bad news....This being the worst news. We know we are at the end of the road now. We tried!!! I keep telling myself this can't be true.....Wife is devastated, son keeps telling mommy "don't be sad"..... Just a horrible day. 5 years old and has cancer. Very saddening. I would like to thank each and every one of you to the moon and back for keeping me determined, focused, and optimistic.
> We are going to pick Meeka up early tomorrow morning and bring her back home with us. They are going to keep one of her IVs in. We are going to spend the day with her and try to get some closure....if that's even possible. Our local vet will be coming over to our house to send Meeka to a much better place.....Life really sucks sometimes !!!!


I was praying it wasn't bad news before I opened this up to see your post...I can't even begin to tell you how sorry I am to hear this May you have the strength to get through everything. Please give your girl lots of kisses and hugs from you, your family, and us


----------



## Daisy

I just saw this thread and want to tell you I'm so so sorry. Meeka is a beautiful girl. Prayers said for Meeka and for your family. She is truly blessed to have a family like you.


----------



## BowWowMeow

I'm so very sorry. My ex had a 6 yo sheltie that we lost to lymphoma. It was also very sudden and shocking. 

Enjoy your day with Meeka tomorrow and sending much strength to you and your family.


----------



## GatorBytes

ohhh, no...I was so excited to read the first blurb about improved blood values and then...heavy sigh. So sorry for your baby Meeka.
:hugs:to you and your family


----------



## Ali B.

I'm so sorry for your bad news. I was really hoping Meeka was going to pull through. Thoughts and prayers are with you and your family and hugs and kisses for Meeka.


----------



## AngelaA6

Sorry about the bad news  I was really hoping she was improving. Stay strong and Meeka sounds like she's been a strong girl too. Sending prayers your way to you and your family.


----------



## readaboutdogs

I so hoped Meeka would pull thru this. You all have fought so hard. Give her lots of hugs and kisses.


----------



## ksotto333

So..so sorry to hear this...you certainly did your best for her...


----------



## katieliz

wishing you and your family strength and courage for tomorrow. many people here have walked this path, understand, and share your grief. i'm so sorry. so sorry. take care.

bless your heart, beautiful girl meeka.


----------



## shepherdmom

I am so very sorry. :hugs:


----------



## Anubis_Star

Just saw you are picking her up this morning to spend the day with her. I am so so SO sorry, I can't even express to you. I am tearing up over this, it's just so heart breaking. Lymphoma wouldn't of even crossed my mind, it is such a weird presentation.

I think all the treatment was able to get her to a better position clinically, to give you a last day with her that will hopefully be pleasant and happy for her. 

Nothing any of us can say will make the pain go away, but just know that there are great people here on this forum to listen and lend a supporting ear. I think most of us have lost a great shepherd or more, and understand your pain as best we can. I myself lost my Luther at a young age, a little over 6 months ago, although for very different reasons. It takes time, but slowly each day the pain does get a little easier to live with. 

You gave her an AMAZING life. All the health problems she had, the poor doll, how many owners would of done for her medically what you have done? You have given her one of the greatest gifts anyone could of.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I am so very sad for you, your family and meeka Life does suck sometimes.

You all have gone above and beyond what some would not even think of doing..Spoil her rotten today, lots of hugs to all of you in this very difficult time..(Your son sounds so wise beyond his years


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

I am so very sorry. I was really hoping it was not lymphoma - the black GSD in my avatar had a very similar experience and she had GI lymphoma. Very difficult to detect. It breaks my heart to think that your girl is so young and you've done so much for her and stuck by her only to have this happen. I am not sure why this is the dog you needed to have - or maybe she needed you - but it is very apparent that the love and bond that are there will never be broken.


----------



## Sunflowers

Oh. Gosh. So very sorry.


----------



## wolfstraum

I'm so sorry.....it is is not fair....so many people have wonderful dogs and treat them terribly and when someone loves a dog this much and gets this kind of news...

I lost one to lymphoma years ago....she was happy and comfortable to the last few days....and then like you said - just tired.....

Again - so very sorry.....:hugs: to your family and Meeka

Lee


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

I am so sorry. Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## Bear GSD

I'm so very sorry. I have been following your thread and sending prayers your way. I was very hopeful for you yesterday.
I hope you have a very peaceful day with your girl today. It is something we wish we never had to go through. Big hugs to you and your family.


----------



## kiya

I'm so sorry, sometimes life is just so unfair. You have done the best you could to help her. My heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## jmoore771

Meeka is on her way home...I stayed with the boys...man I'm nervous


----------



## Shade

I'm so sorry  She had the best life possible with you, I hope you can take comfort in the memories and enjoy her last day :hugs:

Edit: Just saw your nervous comment, I was devestated when I had to make the decision for my dog. I spent the last few hours spoiling him rotten and when it came time he was given a sedative then the vet waited for my ok and it was very quick. He snuggled into my arms and just sighed, it was sad but peaceful


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

I am glad they left the catheter in - like Shanna said that sedative really makes things peaceful and I always ask for it first, then the shot that actually lets them go. 

Spend as much time as you think you need with her, tell her what a good girl she's been. SO sorry. 

*Fragile Circle*

"We who choose to surround ourselves with lives even more temporary than our own, live within a fragile circle, easily and often breached. 
Unable to accept its awful gaps, we still would live no other way. 
We cherish memory as the only certain immortality, 
never fully understanding the necessary plan." 

Irving Townsend.


----------



## jmoore771

First thing Meeka did when she got home.....She headed straight for the back door....I let her out and she grabbed her ball and dropped it for me to throw....I went ahead and played with her. She wanted her ball time....Now she is napping on the couch....We had planned to have the doctor come over tonight, but we can't decide if we want to do it tonight or tomorrow.....We have to flush the catheter out every 3 hours, which isn't a issue at all.....I just don't know how she will hold up through the night.....She doesn't seem to be in any pain....If she is, she isn't showing it at all.....She looks comfortable....She is on her couch resting .


----------



## Sunflowers

If she is happy and not in pain...I couldn't do it yet, either.


----------



## jmoore771

The doctor at OSU said she would go downhill pretty fast since she is off the fluids and antibiotics. I think we are starting to see this. Her breathing is becoming pretty rapid and every time she heard something, her head pops up and her eyes go wide open, like she is frightened. Poor girl. I don't want her to be scared. I'm sure having 2 **** on wheels (4 year old and 10 month old son) is making her nervous. We are shipping them off in a bit. The veterinarian will be over around 5:30 or 6 this evening.


----------



## Sunflowers

Oh. 
Sending good thoughts your way, and may she pass peacefully.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

looking at the pics, you wouldn't even know she was so sick I think that's the worst when it comes to illness's, alot of times their mind is still there, but the body gives out..It truly sucks..I'm glad tho she's gotten to come home, enjoy her ball, and take a nap where she's comfortable..


----------



## wolfstraum

I am so so so sorry....looking at the time and crying here for Meeka....pass over the bridge easily sweet girl....

<<<<<<<Hugs>>>>>>>>


Lee


----------



## Sunflowers

Tears here, too.
I wish you the strength to get through this.


----------



## ksotto333

It's such a difficult time, afterwards for me it was so much better that the vet came to our(her) home. It just seemed like the right(but not easy) thing to do.


----------



## Fade2Black

Life is like a fan sometimes. It Blows on one side and Sucks on the other......


----------



## llombardo

I keep coming back to this thread because I think I'm in shock. It is so scary to know that one day everything is fine and the next its not. I hate this cancer stuff..they need to come up with a cure for everyone, including animals Again, I am so sorry about all of this. As sick as she is, she still wants to play and is in good spirits...its just so very sad


----------



## Loneforce

Your story reminds me a lot of my girl Ginger. She went downhill fast. Same thing kidneys were shutting down. Her mind was not ready to go, but her body was. I am sorry you are going through this  Rest In Peace Meeka... Prayers to your family.


----------



## readaboutdogs

I'm glad also she was able to come back to her home, her toys,her couch,play and rest.my heart goes out to your family and sweet Meeka. They are just such free spirits, strong love of life. She has had a wonderful family, that love will stay with her, and her love and gratitude for you will always be with you.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

I am so sorry.
Maggi


----------



## jmoore771

Well.... Meeka is in a much better place now. We had to end up taking her to our vet clinic. They got too busy and wouldn't be able to make it yesterday night. Meeka loves car rides, so I had the window all the way down for her in the way there. She went very peacefully. They gave her the sedative first, then the chemical that puts them down. She laid down with her head on me and Whitney's lap. Having OSU keep the catheter in was a great idea. I hope I never have to go through this in my life again. It was so hard. I never dreamed a family pet would become such an important member of my family 5 years ago. Me and Whitney got Married September 27(5 years ago) and I won $600 on a school raffle that same week. So we used the $600 for a GSD. We bought Meeka for our wedding present to ourselves. She was our first pet. 

In the last 1 1/2 years cancer has taken my dad, GMA, Whitney's GPA, and now Meeka.. My dad passed from Lung cancer and my GMA passed the next week from ovarian cancer. Whitney's GPA had bone cancer.. It is such a horrible disease. What doesn't kill us only makes us stronger. We say this all the time. Lol. We will get another GSD, but it will be awhile. I'm sure we will be finding Meeka hair for years to come at my house. Haha. 
Thanks to everyone involved with this post. It helped me out so much!


----------



## gsdsar

I am do sorry for your loss. She sounds like a wonderful dog. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## katieliz

take care jmoore771. many blessings to you and your family. the story of your wedding present is incredibly touching. rip dear meeka. 

when the time is right you will look into another pair of eyes and, tho it may not seem possible right now, the next one, although different, will be just as special. they are such wonderful dogs. we have a saying here at my house..."there are only two kinds of dogs, german shepherds and those who wish they were".


----------



## Debbieg

very sorry you had to go through this, ....


----------



## sitstay

Man, I just checked this thread for an update after reading the first few posts when Meeka was first ill.

I am so sorry for your loss. I hope that as time goes on the pain lessons and your memories of her feel with the good, loving things and not just the pain of her loss. 

Hugs to your family.
Sheilah


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

I too just checked in. I am so sorry you have lost Meeka. Sending you lots of hugs. 

I know she was in the best hands possible. OSU is an excellent hospital. I take my dogs there for care too, despite it being a 3 hour drive for me. 

Please do stay with the forum and check in every now and then.


----------



## rockhead

I just saw the outcome and am so sorry for your loss. I know exactly what you're going through - I lost a 7-year old to HSA.

Giving my guy a hug from Meeka, and please do me a personal favor and tell your neighbor to go f&%k himself.


----------



## myshepharley

I am so sorry for your loss. RIP beautiful Meeka


----------



## jmoore771

*We are getting a new GSD puppy again.....Yay*

We waited for about 8 months, but we will be picking out a little male puppy Friday. They will be ready to take home in about 2 weeks. I get pick of the male litter. The breeders are testing them out Thursday, so Friday we will go down there and see how their evaluations turned out. It's coming from a very good bloodline and a lot of pedigree information I went over....Looks good to me....I plan to do a lot of training with the help of the breeders kennel and really take him to his full potential. 

I would like to work towards getting him titled in the future....I just hope I pick the male with the most potential. It cost a little extra to have pick of the litter....I will spend as much time with as I can with the puppies while I'm there and will look for good drive, full bite grip, forgiveness, etc... We are very excited to get another GSD!!!!


----------



## SusiQ

Wishing many, many happy years together for all of you!  Congratulations!


----------



## readaboutdogs

Congrats! Hope you were able to decide on a pup! Lots of excitement at your house I bet!


----------



## Nigel

Congratulations! Look forward to hearing about and seeing your new pup!


----------



## shadow mum

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

AW! So happy for you. I honestly think Meeka would be pleased. Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## cethlen1621

Wow, what a rollercoaster of emotions! Cancer is a b****. The picture of Meeka looks so much like our Ajax we just got from our nearby shelter. He was rescued from a puppy mill type breeder in Pine River MN along over 100 other dogs. There is a certain place in **** for people like that and your neighbor. Glad you have a new puppy on the way and very glad you are able to go through a more reputable breeder if you aren't going the rescue route. Wishing you lots of happiness!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## katieliz

Jmoore...YAY!!!


----------

